# 1,111



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

My 1,111th post. I've been waiting for a long time for this day to come! 

Now listen to _this:_


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Strange. It didn't count that as my 1111th post.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

There we go. Fixed it!


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

Stange, I've been seeing 1,111 a lot today on the clock, on this forum and in other places. This thread took the strangeness to a whole new level.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Congratulations. You have officially wasted approximately 10 hours of your life posting messages on this forum. A truly honorable deed.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> Congratulations. You have officially wasted approximately 10 hours of your life posting messages on this forum. This is something you can be proud of forever.


What do you mean 10 hours?


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What do you mean 10 hours?


Not including browsing and reading (and utilizing the "refresh" button).


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Woah. I just was checking out the classical music forum where the total number of threads was at 4,111, when you go into that forum it shows the number of threads in the identifying music sub-forum is right now at exactly at 1111. I thought 'gee you don't see that too often', then I clicked on the community forum and saw this thread! Woah.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

tdc said:


> Woah. I just was checking out the classical music forum where the total number of threads was at 4,111, when you go into that forum it shows the number of threads in the identifying music sub-forum is right now at exactly at 1111. I thought 'gee you don't see that too often', then I clicked on the community forum and saw this thread! Woah.


you are seeing just the beginning...










:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

aleazk said:


> you are seeing just the beginning...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darth Vader.


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> My 1,111th post. I've been waiting for a long time for this day to come!
> 
> Now listen to _this:_


You're 1/10th down towards post #11,111.

Ah, poor harpsichord. I hope it's okay.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Well may you reach 2,222 & then 3,333 & then 4,444 and so on. Maybe you can compose a piece around it? 

Looking at my own post count, it seems so high, I think I'm posting too much, but of course it's been 3 years about that I've been a member of TC, so it all adds up in the end...


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Congratulations of 1,111 instances of spreading knowledge and wisdom to your fellow mortals.

Don't worry about the harpsichord, they are tough instruments. Although the Legiti continuum reminds me of our two year old Great-Grand-Daughter playing the piano when she comes in.


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

It's much more fun when it happens when you're not expecting it, like in tdc's case. 

I've mentioned this before. A term I've heard applied for it is 'synchronicity.' This sort of thing has been happening to me for some time now.

Apparently it can be a good idea to examine what you were thinking about when this kind of thing occurs. I'm usually so impressed when this happens that I don't remember what I was thinking about. :lol:

Okay, sometimes I do...


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


>


Is it a dwarf?


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

This thread has 11 likes. :lol:

Replies: 14
Views: 141

1+4+1+4+1=11

Of course, now I've just messed that up by making this post. Oops.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

By liking the above comment, this thread now has 12 likes.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I have 1,111 likes.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Argh. Now I have 1,112. :scold:


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

aleazk said:


> you are seeing just the beginning...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt it surely it would have ended when *CoAG* started this thread. Thankfully though the world didn't end as I'm hoping to have pizza tonight.


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Strange. It didn't count that as my 1111th post.


Same thing happened to me on my 100th 'post',  weird, but congratulations on the 'likes' - quite an accomplishment!


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

NightHawk said:


> Same thing happened to me on my 100th post,  weird, but congratulations... you joined a month after me and have doubled my posts!


It takes time for the site to update the statistics I think. The same thing happens if you look at your latest started threads or latest posts they don't always show up right away. :tiphat:


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Argh. Now I have 1,112. :scold:


That was most likely moi sorry!


----------

